
Ask HN: Product buying API - Kareem71
If you had an API, to buy products across the internet what would you use it for?
======
ezekg
So like [https://zincapi.com/](https://zincapi.com/)?

~~~
Kareem71
Was more or less curious as to the use cases for a service like zinc

~~~
ezekg
I was thinking of using it to create an AWS IOT button (or using an Arduino)
that orders a fews items I frequently buy from Amazon. Mostly just to try out
their IOT button, but still.

------
uptown
I'd definitely buy some products.

